# Big Steelie-- To Mount or not?



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

I caught this a few years ago when I was broke... now I want a replica mount made... anyone know any good taxidermists around Grand Rapids?

35 inches, maybe 15 pounds.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kubota Joe (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you kidding? I would mount that monster.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Paul Borkowski, Blue Ribbon Taxidermy, is in G.R. and he's one of the best anywhere. He has won numerous blue ribbons in competitions and is one of the select few fish taxidermists in MI who has earned the title *Master* fish taxidermist.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Can they just work off of that picture to replicate? Cuz im in the same position but with a giant lm bass

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Doug is correct in pointing out Paul. He is one of the best fish guys in MI. and he is in your area.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

hplayer13 said:


> Can they just work off of that picture to replicate? Cuz im in the same position but with a giant lm bass
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Yes. I do mostly replicas and most are from photos only. check out a few on my fish on my webpage greatlakesfishreplicas.com if you want to see a few replicas. I good taxidermist can take your photo and recreate your fish. Make sure you get a taxidermist that does replicas. 
What they do is take your info on the size of the fish. Then they locate a blank to match the size of your fish. Then they paint it using your photos as reference.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

To be honest most steelhead all look the same. I caught a 20.5 lb Skamania and didnt mount it but would like to get it mounted some day. It was a hog, but I would say as long as you have the gurth, length, and pounds they buy it with those dimensions and usually put a scale pattern on and paint it as close to the pic as they can. I have a 36 pound Salmon Replica done because I was 9 when I caught it. Good Luck!!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a nice steelie! If you have the money mount it.


----------



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Do you happen to know how to get a hold of Paul? His website seems to not be working.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

KR4x6 said:


> Do you happen to know how to get a hold of Paul? His website seems to not be working.


Paul Borkowski
[email protected]


----------



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The replica will look better and last longer expect to pay $500 to $700 depnding on what you want done. Keep in mind that if you pay a little more the quality goes up. I have a blue ribbon brown trout and a blue ribbon bobcat and I paid a little more but they are real nice mounts. I don't regret the price that I paid at all.


----------

